

Ask HN: how did successful companies got started out? - humpbaq

Hey HN, can we compile a list of documentaries&#x2F;articles&#x2F;whatnot of companies that got started, especially in their very early stage. What marketing tactics they used, how they hired their key people, how their product evolved, etc. I think it would be really interesting to go through them and draw inspirations for our little startup someday.
Thanks!
======
gjvc
did you mean: "how did successful companies start out?" ?

